# DeadPrezRez



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Aug 29, 2018)

It's dead.

Anyone here who spent time at the Rez knows how amazing it was. I started that place and the 'paid' tenants(who still owe me fucking money) have colluded and decided the place is no longer traveler-friendly. I decided, before they did, that I'm out.
I'm back on the road for good. I've been off Facebook for years, but I hear there's been some shit-talk on there. Most just comes from someone who has sexual intentions and not much else from anyone.
For anyone who got to experience what we had for a minute, thank you. Gonna tag your asses right here...since it's the only way to reach me at the moment...
@MolotovMocktail @Geraldo @sydaavicious @phantomcat @dirttea @Thewalkindude @LennyLeather @starkley @lyzinga @storyofrachel @Dayoldpizza @SummerFire160424 . 
There are probably some more. Sorry. It was a good run, while it lasted. See yall out there


----------



## LennyLeather (Aug 29, 2018)

Snorting Nitrons said:


> It's dead.
> 
> Anyone here who spent time at the Rez knows how amazing it was. I started that place and the 'paid' tenants(who still owe me fucking money) have colluded and decided the place is no longer traveler-friendly. I decided, before they did, that I'm out.
> I'm back on the road for good. I've been off Facebook for years, but I hear there's been some shit-talk on there. Most just comes from someone who has sexual intentions and not much else from anyone.
> ...


Sorry it had to end this way friend, but the Rez will live on forever vicariously through all of us.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Aug 29, 2018)

Snorting Nitrons said:


> It's dead.
> 
> Anyone here who spent time at the Rez knows how amazing it was. I started that place and the 'paid' tenants(who still owe me fucking money) have colluded and decided the place is no longer traveler-friendly. I decided, before they did, that I'm out.
> I'm back on the road for good. I've been off Facebook for years, but I hear there's been some shit-talk on there. Most just comes from someone who has sexual intentions and not much else from anyone.
> ...


I took the sign. That was mine...
It'll be rebirthed somewhere...


----------



## Thewalkindude (Aug 29, 2018)

Fuck dude. Noprezrez was the highlight of my whole trip. You cultivated an amazing environment for travelers from all walks of life. Thanks for everything while it lasted


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 29, 2018)

Ok, I have to ask.....what was this?


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Aug 29, 2018)

I second this.



Coywolf said:


> Ok, I have to ask.....what was this?


----------



## SummerFire160424 (Aug 29, 2018)

Ugh, I found a place I can hang out and feel safe at in this city..... and it’s already gone.....
It was cool n nice while it lasted though


----------



## AAAutin (Aug 30, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> Ok, I have to ask.....what was this?



A rented house in PDX that @Snorting Nitrons had turned into a travelers' way-stop.


----------



## Koala (Aug 31, 2018)

@Snorting Nitrons aka Captain Save-a-Hobo!

Now it's your time to hit the road. And I know there will be another rez of yours in the future! Safe travels


----------



## creature (Sep 1, 2018)

Koala said:


> Now it's your time to hit the road. And I know there will be another rez of yours in the future!



yah.. not dead, just encapsulated..

the offer on the land is good.

nothing there but dirt, but..
the bell has been ringing since 2010..

that land is yours to use, Jay.. or anyone on StP with the will to check it out.

it isn't perfect, & it is arguably no better (or less) than a spot at the slabs, but it is, in fact, there & paid for.

no squatting, no arguments.. just figuring out how to use it..

i will *deed* that shit to you, though only ~2 ac. out of ~2.5 ac is usable (road frontage restrains ~.5 to ~.75 ac).. so, say.. 1.75 ac., but 2.5 until the cows have to be kicked out.

your land, my land, *our* land..

been yapping about this shit fore many years..

the library is best, & honestly?

if i get my ass down there & get some help, we can solidly & honestly quitclaim some serious shit, if people will stop biting my ass.

just goddamned fucking ask, & we can make a goddamned fucking solid plan..

other than that, the land S.E. of Delano is paid for & free & clear.

it is also yours, brother, if you decide to make use of it..

i just need a 25' by 50' section of it.. ~1300 sq ft out of ~10,000 sq ft.. in a special little section, to putter into & die..

an RV with a little room..

even @skankylanky can drag his weary ass there..
& Pat
& whoever else needs whatever space we can build..

it is there, & uinless one of us fuckers wins the lottery, patents a great invention that sells like extra days of life bought for a dollar, or sues the shit out of some fucking scum ass fucking corporate entity, since i first bought the thing, back around 2010, or so.. 

i can't say a whole lot more, warning shots be damned..

piss on your lukewarm attention if you haven't seen me screaming about free california land, legally bought & paid for, & legally ready to be used, for the past 8 fucking years..

i am ready to fucking trigger, here..

my biggest fucking trigger is fucking *stupidity*...

you want the Library?

Fine..

LEGALIZE IT!!

i have voiced my opinion as a professional a number of times, either in writing or as a direct offer to the direct beneficiaries..

i am tired of wagging my tongue at shit that is wished for.

i have real, true, tangible & titled land that can ***LEGALLY*** be utilized at **any fucking moment**..

& that offer has been here for 8 fucking years..

so if Jay or any other of you slack asses want to do at *least* as much work as it took me to fucking *acquire* this useless acreage... it is yours (expressly, Mr. Nitrons, as documented) to do with as you dream, so long as i get my 25x50 little spot...

i don't care if it is just me & jay, or matt, or @Caveman118 every other fucker who dreams..

i have done my fucking work, so far..


----------



## creature (Sep 1, 2018)

not dead, just encapsulated,,,


----------



## phantomcat (Sep 14, 2018)

that fuckin suckssssssssss it was definitely one of my best experiences of my trip, a fuckin queer friendly punk space... very sad it's gone but it's not the end! catch ya'll at jambo??


----------

